# Making journals/spreadsheets to prepare for New Horizons?



## OldHag (Feb 7, 2020)

I just finished prepping my spreadsheet 'guide' in anticipation of the new game so I thought I'd ask if anyone else plans this kind of stuff out and, if so, how do y'all organize yours?

Here are some screenshots of mine. I realize the files upload very poorly but bear with me T^T


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, I've never don't this but I should! This is so awesome (⑅︎ ॣ•͈૦•͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 7, 2020)

I've never gone as far as keep a spread sheet but I've definitely written down my current residents likes/dislikes/coffee preferences in a notepad document so I don't have to keep searching for them online. That spreadsheet looks really nice and organised though! I'll probably stick to writing in a notepad though.


----------



## OldHag (Feb 7, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Wow, I've never don't this but I should! This is so awesome (⑅︎ ॣ•͈૦•͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ



Thank you for the kind words! And you definitely should try it!
I can actually share the link to the google sheet so if you wanna make a copy and use it as a base you’re welcome to 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/127_0AQGX_pNKHyGh6QHjc3utb7rQosXuWDm7uMYpTs8


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 7, 2020)

OldHag said:


> Thank you for the kind words! And you definitely should try it!
> I can actually share the link to the google sheet so if you wanna make a copy and use it as a base you’re welcome to
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/127_0AQGX_pNKHyGh6QHjc3utb7rQosXuWDm7uMYpTs8




Oh wow, thankies so much! That's so kind of you ⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ⌑︎ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄ 
I'll be sure to use this to keep track of everything yay ୧꒰*?꒳`*꒱૭✧︎ ♡♡♡


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 7, 2020)

This is really nice and organized! 

I need to do the same thing and take some good notes. I'm definitely going to miss the ACNL guide app which let you log all of the fish and bugs you've collected, right on your phone.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

Depending on what is available already guide-wise, I will likely be keeping track of at least catalog-related stuff.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 7, 2020)

Ooh, if you're gonna be sharing that information, thank you in advance for taking such detailed notes. 
But also, that reminds me that the game comes out sort of late in the month, so we'll only have 10 days to collect all the fish. Makes me wonder, too, how the fishing rod will work - hopefully not like in Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons, where you need to upgrade the rod to get all the fish, since I don't want to have to wait until next March to finish my encyclopedias. :/ 

I haven't started preparing anything yet, but I made maps of my NL towns in Excel, and I plan on doing that again for NH. This time, I guess I might make more spreadsheets to keep track of things like my catalogs and fish caught, since I keep remembering new tools we won't have to keep track, like the guide app mentioned or MoriDB.


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 7, 2020)

Not sure I’ll keep a spreadsheet, was thinking maybe just some pencil notes of specific things to remember. But I love a good spreadsheet, so now you’ve made that part of my brain get all twitchy... damn you!



Burumun said:


> But also, that reminds me that the game comes out sort of late in the month, so we'll only have 10 days to collect all the fish. Makes me wonder, too, how the fishing rod will work - hopefully not like in Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons, where you need to upgrade the rod to get all the fish, since I don't want to have to wait until next March to finish my encyclopedias. :/


Having never gone too deeply into how it all works before, why would we have only 10 days to catch all the fish? Does each month have specific fish in New Leaf?


----------



## Imbri (Feb 7, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> Having never gone too deeply into how it all works before, why would we have only 10 days to catch all the fish? Does each month have specific fish in New Leaf?



Fish and bugs have appeared seasonally, with peak times to catch them by month.

It will likely take me until next year to complete my encyclopedias, maybe longer if there are difficult catches. It took forever to get the tarantula in NL, because I kept getting startled and bitten!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 7, 2020)

Ehh... probably not, though I do have a sketch book that I'm going to use to sketch out my island for landscaping/planning.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 7, 2020)

Nah not really. To much of a task and animal crossing is not really a game where I need a spreadsheet. Maybe for furniture if I am motivated or how you get recipies...


----------



## Pansy (Feb 7, 2020)

i was trying to go about making a spreedsheet just the other day for bugs and fish but i was having a tough time. thank you so much!! i will definitely be snatching a copy for my own use


----------



## Garrett (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a journal I've used since New Leaf to keep tracks of things (also used for Story of Seasons and my Pok?dex) so I'll be continuing with that.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 7, 2020)

I mostly just scribbled notes in the 3DS note pad.
But I have gone as far as designing patterns on graphing paper before NL came out, as well as transferred designs from WW onto graphing paper so I can copy them into NL.
Oh, and I also sketched out ideas for rooms before NL was released in NA.

I haven’t done anything like that for NH, though.


----------



## Peeps (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!  I'm definitely using it.

I love Google Docs, I can make spreadsheets all day at work so they're ready on my phone at home. Much less printing.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 7, 2020)

Possibly, though I never written a journal in my life (yet I can write stories just fine) by the way, a bit off topic, but still pertains to the topic at hand, I really hope we can see how far we are in completion with certain items in categories in the catalog like what was done in WW, would be such a hand feature to add back.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the spreadsheet! I’ll definitely use that c:


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2020)

No, I don't organize that much for the game.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 9, 2020)

That is a very neat idea and nicely organized spreadsheet. I'll just google stuff if I need to know something. google is your best friend!


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 9, 2020)

This is a very good idea. I use spreadsheets for other stuff, so I might for this game as well.

It also depends how early on we unlock the Museum to donate fish and bugs to as well. If it takes a few days, then I might go ahead and log everything I've caught but not donated in a spreadsheet if there is not an in-game feature that tells you. I usually donate creatures the first time I catch them, but I'm not going to wait to make bells if it takes awhile for the museum.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 9, 2020)

I eventually did this for _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ to fill out my encyclopedia, museum, and music collection.  I’m not sure yet if and how I’d like to go about this for _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_.  On the one hand, I want to play the game blind.  But I’m also into collecting everything and making sure I’m not missing something before the month is done.  

In _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ I played my first year totally blind, and then used a spreadsheet to get the rest in my second year.  For _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ I’m thinking of using a limited spreadsheet that basically tells me how many things I should have in a given month, but doesn’t tell me exactly what everything I need to catch is, but I’m not sure yet.

Alternatively, I’m hoping there’s something in-game that serves a similar function, but that’s just a hope.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

i?ve never done it personally but it?s a neat idea so maybe i will!!


----------



## satine (Feb 9, 2020)

I actually am using this organization app called Notion that I use for all other planning aspects of my life with school/work/personal things. It's a really, really beautiful simple system and gives you a lot of freedom. It's an amazing organizational structure! I'm going to use it to keep track of my town's progress and my ideas and plans for it, and maybe a list of the dreamies that I'd like to get. 

I haven't set it up yet but I look forward to doing that soon, maybe as a way to hype myself up even more for the game's upcoming release!


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i have an animal crossing new leaf binder full of these sheets on paper (drawn by me :3) so i'll do them again for new horizons. it's kinda hard to do before the release though because i can't just delete stuff on paper and we do not know the whole encyclopedia and stuff yet. let's see. but i'll make one for sure when we have more information


----------



## Brookie (Feb 10, 2020)

satine said:


> I actually am using this organization app called Notion that I use for all other planning aspects of my life with school/work/personal things. It's a really, really beautiful simple system and gives you a lot of freedom. It's an amazing organizational structure! I'm going to use it to keep track of my town's progress and my ideas and plans for it, and maybe a list of the dreamies that I'd like to get.
> 
> I haven't set it up yet but I look forward to doing that soon, maybe as a way to hype myself up even more for the game's upcoming release!



 I LOVE NOTION!


----------



## satine (Feb 10, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I LOVE NOTION!



I DO TOO!!! It is so perfect, and flexible!!! I am so excited to use for for ACNH -- I did not have it when I played ACNL a lot so this will be a new method that I use to keep track of things! It'll work wonders compared to my old notebook method lol!


----------

